# Mickey's Halloween Party



## happybaby (Jul 28, 2012)

Going to WDW in the middle of October.  Should we use one of our no expiration tickets for the MK and then buy a separate MNSSHP ticket?

Or will the MNSSHP be enough time to spend at MK for rides etc if we can get in at 4pm.

Or go to MNSSHP the first part of the week and go back to MK later in the week if we didnt have the time to spend at MK

Also we are planning on the Food and Wine Festival at Epcot, 1 day at Studios and a day to see Harry Potter at Universal

Not sure if we should relax at the pool on arrival Saturday(2nd dd may not come in til late from west coast) and also on Sunday til the party or try to go to Universal for Potter and then to MK for party (sunday)

2 condos for the week to be able to invite FL friends or family   
OLCC and WBC  

cant wait!!!!


----------



## DianneL (Jul 29, 2012)

We have done the Mickey's Halloween Party and it is great.  My opinion is that getting in at 4 pm and trying to do everything in the MK that you might want to do and also take in the Halloween activities would be too much.  There is a parade, you trick or treat places, there is a "ghost" presentation in front of the castle, etc.  Just my opinion.  Others may feel differently.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 29, 2012)

If this isn't your first visit to MK, then I would say to just use your MNSSHP ticket to get in at 4pm and do as much as you can from there. Just be sure to take in the parade as it is truly something special. If you can stay until park close, the lines will be very quick toward the end. Get those rides in before 7pm that won't be open for the party.


----------



## happybaby (Jul 29, 2012)

No this will not be our first time to WDW.  It will be grd 3rd visit (now 11) so I think we may do the MNSSHP on Sunday.  if we feel we need another day we can use one of our no exp tickets later in the week.

When we go to the parks we are not one to go early, leave and return.  We stay the entire day!!!  Even when our dd's were little.  too much waste going back and forth.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Aug 2, 2012)

I love MNSSHP.  I would go to the party at 4pm early in the week and then go again if you feel you need to.  As long as you don't spend a lot of time eating, you should be able to get on everything you want.


----------



## spencersmama (Aug 8, 2012)

What rides in particular do you want to do there?  If you are planning on staying the whole time, you can definitely do the whole park.  I believe Sundays are generally one of the less crowded party evenings. (Unless the Monday is a holiday.)  

I wouldn't do Universal on the same day as the halloween party.   Where the parking garages are, and the way the parks are designed, it seems like there is a lot more walking at Universal than Disney.  

Harry Potter tends to be less crowded either right at opening or toward closing time.  I've had the best luck an hour or so before the park closes, although you may want to go earlier to make sure you have time to get to all the shops.  There are really only three rides - the ride in the Hogwarts castle, the little hippogriff roller coaster, and the dueling dragons roller coasters.  The hippogriff coaster is more gentle than Goofy's barnstormer.  Once was definitely enough for the group of kids I went with - it wasn't worth the wait.  The longest wait for the dueling Dragons coaster I've seen is about 15 mins.  It's pretty much always walk on, even when everything else is packed.  The atmosphere is shop/Hogsmead area is fun to walk around and see all the little details.  Three Broomsticks has the best food at Universal, too, IMO.  (Moist roast chicken, roasted red potatoes, and grilled in the husk corn on the cob.  Yummy!  They don't sell coke products in that area though, and I am addicted to Diet Coke, so I bring it in from the other area of the park.)


----------



## Wcoady3 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Halloween in Orlando*

My family and I did this exact vacation last Halloween.  We stayed at the Loews Royal Pacific Resort at Universal for the first two nights so we got the early admission to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter section of Island of Adventure.  That single hour is absolutely worth it.  We were able to walk right onto Harry Potter the Forbidden Journey we got off the ride and got right back in line.  The wait the second time was less than 15 minutes.  Once the park opens to the public you'll wait well over an hour to get on.  In addition to that the wait at Ollivander's wand shop gets unruly after that first opening hour.  So you can knock out that ride and the wand shop all in the first 30 minutes.  Once that section gets busy you'll want to leave because its gridlock.

After our Universal stay we moved over to WDW and stayed in the DVC OKW property.  I don't think that the rides really are the focus of the Halloween Party.  We went on the haunted mansion to keep up with the Halloween theme, took our kids trick or treating, watched the parade and the fireworks.  We never really even thought about getting on rides because there was so much more to see.  I believe that day we went to MK in the morning then left around 1pm to rest and relax.  The family we went with took their girls back to MK around 5pm to get dolled up at the Bibbity Bobbity Boutique.  My family and I went back at 7pm.


----------



## happybaby (Sep 9, 2012)

I dont want to use our no expiration ticket the morning of the  MNSSHP.  Besides that would be a long day from 9or 10 am til after the party at midnight.   We are not one for going and leaving and coming back later.   Too much time is wasted traveling by car or shuttle to Bonnet Creek

We are planning on Sunday when it is not as crowded.

I was looking at the 2012 site for the party and there are 11 specific areas for trick or treat which would be along our ride agenda.  The late show starts at 930 and fireworks at 1030

http://yourfirstvisit.net/2012/02/14/halloween-2012-at-walt-disney-world/

I know there are dance places for the grd also with the villians

going at 4 pm til midnight we should be able to see everything.

Am I missing anything.  Am I wrong about the trick or treat areas.  What else would be going on besides, the trick or treat, parade, fireworks and dance area.

We will go back later in the week if need be but want to save days for at the resorts    WBC and OLCC  .  We also have the epcot food festival, a day at the Hollywood Studios and a day at Universal Harry Potter ( dont think we will do both parks there)


----------



## jancpa (Sep 19, 2012)

Just curious.  If you are in Magic Kingdom earlier in the day, do they try to kick you out before the MNSSHP activities are scheduled?


----------



## esk444 (Sep 19, 2012)

happybaby said:


> I dont want to use our no expiration ticket the morning of the  MNSSHP.  Besides that would be a long day from 9or 10 am til after the party at midnight.   We are not one for going and leaving and coming back later.   Too much time is wasted traveling by car or shuttle to Bonnet Creek
> 
> We are planning on Sunday when it is not as crowded.
> 
> ...



The only thing I can remember is that you are allowed to wear a costume, which normally isn't allowed except for princess/pirate outfits or for very small children.

Also, one of the photo lines is filled with villain characters which you normally never are able to meet.

For me, the best part was simply the short lines for the rides, especially in Fantasyland.  We've never been about to ride so many rides with less than a 15 minute wait before, some with no wait at all like It's a Small World.


----------



## cindi (Sep 19, 2012)

jancpa said:


> Just curious.  If you are in Magic Kingdom earlier in the day, do they try to kick you out before the MNSSHP activities are scheduled?



Yes they do. They start herding everyone out. If you already have your wrist band for the event they still make you loiter around in tomorrowland til they "reopen" for the party.


----------



## happybaby (Sep 21, 2012)

cindi said:


> Yes they do. They start herding everyone out. If you already have your wrist band for the event they still make you loiter around in tomorrowland til they "reopen" for the party.



I did hear that they check for wrist bands which is only fair.

did not know that about hanging out around tomorrowland.  maybe we can  go there prior to 7 pm when the official party stars. Or other areas before we do Fantasyland.

Just hope they still let us in at 4pm

If anybody is going prior to us in the middle of October, please post info...early admission, crowds etc .  Maybe even the day of the week you went.
Also  post for the Epcot food and wine festival



thanks


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 21, 2012)

I wondered about HOW they chase guests out of the parks for evening EMH. They station employees at the entrance of each operating ride to check room keys. So non-Disney lodging guests can mill about except they only things they can enter at stores, shops, restrauants, etc (where they end up spending money).

So, they chase everyone OUT and only readmit guests with tickets and wirst band them? Easier check - no wristband gets no goodies from the characters and security can see wrists even IF you are wearing an outfit for Halloween.

Disney charges enough for that event. And I arrive on Oct 31st for a 6 night stay.


----------



## cindi (Sep 21, 2012)

If I remember correctly they started funneling people out towards the entrance at around 6pm.  

We had gotten in on the 4pm early entrance for the party passes and gotten our wristbands.  The people that had wrist bands had to stay in the tomorrowland area until the 7pm party time.  We just had something to eat while we waited.

And they do check for the wrist bands once the party has started.  

We will be going again on Oct 8 with the grandson.


----------



## jmpellet (Sep 22, 2012)

Are they still having the headless horseman in Frontierland?  If so, that section of the parade route is not to be missed.  The Boo to You song (if they still use it) will be in your head for months!!

When we went we made really early dinner ADRs and then enjoyed the rides just as everyone was leaving.  Then we did the character and tick or treat stuff afterward.


----------



## cindi (Sep 23, 2012)

jmpellet said:


> Are they still having the headless horseman in Frontierland?  If so, that section of the parade route is not to be missed.  The Boo to You song (if they still use it) will be in your head for months!!
> 
> When we went we made really early dinner ADRs and then enjoyed the rides just as everyone was leaving.  Then we did the character and tick or treat stuff afterward.



It says they are.  Trying to explain that whole idea to 5 year old grandson.


----------

